# ASROCK 4core 1600 D800



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

Not sure where this would go. Since my intentions are overclocking, I figured it should go here.

Now, I recently posted some questions on cooling my PC. Got the fans in and it runs WAY cooler now. So heat is not a huge issue.

Well, I've gone back to OCing my CPU(an Intel Celeron E1200 Dual Core), but I get it up to 2.1 GHZ, and I can't go any further with the current voltage. No problem, right? Just notch it up a tiny bit, and I should be good for another few hundred MHZ. Well, I've been looking all over my bios, and I can't find anything that looks remotely like voltage control. I spend hours online, and all I get are websites in French and Spanish that have nothing relevant to say, anyway.

I was just wondering if anyone has experience in this issue. I keep finding posts on other websites about people going way higher with this motherboard, but I can't figure out how. Is there a program out there, or something? Because I can't find an ASRock OC tuner that's designed for this specific motherboard, and I fear by using one from even a similar motherboard might not work, or might do something to my OS I don't want to do.

Suggestions?


----------

